# Need help picking out sprinkler heads



## h22lude (Jul 24, 2018)

I'm trying to build my own above ground sprinklers using sprinkler heads and garden hoses. I need help picking the best one for my situation. The house I just bought (closing the 30th) is on well water and septic. The inspector said the outside spigot runs at 25PSI. I've narrowed down to a few different heads.

1) Orbit 55179
2) Orbit 55662
3) Hunter PGP-ADJ
4) Rain Bird 5000
5) Hunter PRS40 with MP3000360 nozzle

The PRS40 with MP3000360 nozzle seems the best. It can operate at 25PSI, it seems to have good full coverage without over watering certain areas and it uses less water.

My yard is about 1.25 acres. The side yard is the biggest section probably at .5 acres.

Any recommendations?


----------



## Ballistic (Mar 19, 2018)

Whats your GPM? And how many are you planning on running at the same time?

Also 25PSI seems pretty low, you could turn that pressure up.


----------



## h22lude (Jul 24, 2018)

Ballistic said:


> Whats your GPM? And how many are you planning on running at the same time?
> 
> Also 25PSI seems pretty low, you could turn that pressure up.


He said I get about 4.1 GPM. I'd like to run 2 or 3 at the same time if possible but will run as little as needed for my system.

I'd like top increase it. Never had a well before so I'd have to look into it.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You will need around 28,000 gallons of water to get 1in into an acre. Yes, no typo. 28k

At 5gpm, that will take 93hrs.

You will need to change your well to get more PSI and GPM. You also need to check how deep it is and the recharge time.


----------



## h22lude (Jul 24, 2018)

g-man said:


> You will need around 28,000 gallons of water to get 1in into an acre. Yes, no typo. 28k
> 
> At 5gpm, that will take 93hrs.
> 
> You will need to change your well to get more PSI and GPM. You also need to check how deep it is and the recharge time.


Recharge time is pretty low but the well is 800ft deep. I'm not worried about not having water. The current owners said they left the sprinklers on all day by accident once and they were still run when they got home.

I do want to look into what I can do to increase both. The house/well/pump are all 6 years old. There is plenty of water. Something is slowing the water down.


----------



## unclebucks06 (Apr 25, 2018)

Thats low pressure and gpm. The rainbird RVANS or MP rotators are your best bet.


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

You might watch a few of my hose-end sprinkler videos to learn about pressure and GPM of various models and how well they perform individually.
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCzOWdIGYoVEtHAAo3zFPOMw


----------



## Ballistic (Mar 19, 2018)

h22lude said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> > You will need around 28,000 gallons of water to get 1in into an acre. Yes, no typo. 28k
> ...


I have a friend who had a big house with really low GPM well and he had to do a pretty big buffer/storage tank.

When they tested the GPM was that at a hose bibb or at the well?


----------



## h22lude (Jul 24, 2018)

TommyTester said:


> You might watch a few of my hose-end sprinkler videos to learn about pressure and GPM of various models and how well they perform individually.
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCzOWdIGYoVEtHAAo3zFPOMw


Thanks, I'll check it out



Ballistic said:


> I have a friend who had a big house with really low GPM well and he had to do a pretty big buffer/storage tank.
> 
> When they tested the GPM was that at a hose bibb or at the well?


For every day interior use, I didn't find the faucets or shower heads to be low. My townhouse that I just sold had just about the same GPMs and it was fine. Might be a little tricky finding the right sprinkler though.

That I don't know. I'll be in the house this Monday or Tuesday. I think I'm going to test it myself. I ordered a flow meter for the spigots outside. The well inspector did say the spigot the current owner uses to water the lawn is lower than the other spigot. Maybe 4GPM and 25PSI was just the lowest out of the spigots. Though I'm not sure where he tested from. I might have a well company come out and look. I don't think it is the well. It has plenty of water. Recharge is slow but if there is plenty of water, that shouldn't affect pressure. Pump is 3/4HP which I think is pretty good. Piping may be constricted somewhere. Or maybe something is wrong inside with the valves.


----------



## h22lude (Jul 24, 2018)

TommyTester said:


> You might watch a few of my hose-end sprinkler videos to learn about pressure and GPM of various models and how well they perform individually.
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCzOWdIGYoVEtHAAo3zFPOMw


Watched a handful so far. Really like your testing method. Do you happen to have the data sheets from the sprinklers you have tested? I would be cool to flip through them to see the data in one place.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Irrigationtutorials.com will be your friend. Read all the pump design aspects.


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

h22lude said:


> TommyTester said:
> 
> 
> > You might watch a few of my hose-end sprinkler videos to learn about pressure and GPM of various models and how well they perform individually.
> ...


Yes, I have all the data but am only releasing them in video form at this time.

Check out the thread in this forum on the Hunter I-20. It helps one understand that heads designed for in-ground use rely heavily on "neighbor" heads to achieve good uniformity. Few heads are designed to work well alone.

Another major consideration is the GPM loss when using hoses. In-ground systems can use 1" or larger pipe, so multiple heads can be used with manageable loss of GPM. Hoses are generally 5/8", and the loss of GPM even at 50 feet from the spigot is noticeable. Try doing the 5-gallon bucket test at the spigot, at 50 feet, and at 100 feet if you want to witness the impact of the hose. 3/4" and even 1" hoses can be used, but they are pricey.

Having multiple heads sharing one long hose likely will have disappointing results. All of my single-point tests are at 100 feet of 5/8" which I think is a typical residential configuration. At some point I may test and compare 2 identical sprinklers on the 100 foot hose to determine the performance impact.


----------



## h22lude (Jul 24, 2018)

g-man said:


> Irrigationtutorials.com will be your friend. Read all the pump design aspects.


Just read a lot of it. Very informative. Still confusing but helps me understand a little better. I may find a reputable well plumber to come out, show me around the well parts and see what can be done. I'd like to increase pressure and flow if possible.


----------



## h22lude (Jul 24, 2018)

TommyTester said:


> Yes, I have all the data but am only releasing them in video form at this time.
> 
> Check out the thread in this forum on the Hunter I-20. It helps one understand that heads designed for in-ground use rely heavily on "neighbor" heads to achieve good uniformity. Few heads are designed to work well alone.
> 
> ...


I'd like to have in ground but I don't think I have enough pressure. I need to have my well tested at the source to get a better answer. I'm not sure where the inspector tested it. I do think something is wrong with the system. Pressure switch may be set low or the pump is weak/cheap. It seems odd to have low pressure and flow.

If I have to, I'll just have one sprinklers and have to move it around every day. I'm hoping it isn't that bad.


----------

